# Whats my next step?



## Calvin (Sep 24, 2012)

A couple weeks back, I received tips from the forums. They work successfully, but what should I do next?

I've been able to get an adult Cockatiel to eat from the palm of my hands and walk up onto my hand to eat.

What should I begin teaching her next? Guidance would be lovely!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Does the bird willingly step up?


----------



## Calvin (Sep 24, 2012)

mouseb said:


> Does the bird willingly step up?


Sometimes, 1:20 it will stand up on my hand voluntarily.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I would say go more in depth with the stepping on your hand playing s "ladder game" where you basically increase your hand height to allow the bird to continue step up and you can also go down with it just to get him more use to your hands.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 24, 2012)

mouseb said:


> Well I would say go more in depth with the stepping on your hand playing s "ladder game" where you basically increase your hand height to allow the bird to continue step up and you can also go down with it just to get him more use to your hands.


Okay, sounds like a plan!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Calvin (Sep 24, 2012)

mouseb said:


> Tell us how it goes!


No luck, so I'll just keep on continuing with my routine and attempt at this more slowly.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi. mouseb posted on the 12th.. & you replied on the 14th.. No luck.

The name of the game is patience patience. patience.....B.J.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 24, 2012)

Today she did it once! Taming an adult bird sure is difficult. :|

EDIT: She is able to do it for at least 1 minute till she requires a treat. Okay, time to change my routine!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like you're getting there! It can take time especially with an older bird. You should be thinking in term of weeks or longer depending on the birds temperament.

Keep at it and your bird will soon love hanging out on you.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the MAIN ingredient required when gaining a birds trust is PATIENCE something I have very little of. With some birds only a little patience is required as they trust pretty quickly, with others you have to be pain stakingly patient because it takes them forever to trust.
As long as you are making progress you are doing good, if there seems to be a set back, then just go back to the last successful step and take it day by day again.


----------

